# East Lane - Watford, April 2011 [links fixed]



## hinsh (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Been a long time lurker on this site and figured i should contribute at long last...
I'm going to stick up a few reports from the last few months starting with this one on East Lane in Watford.

I used to go to school down the road from this site and was regularly made to run up East Lane as part of our Cross Country loop. Back then i didn't really appreciate the area but in subsequent years i have spent a bit of time running and riding along and around East Lane and have become quite fond of it. Despite this I know relativity little about the history of the site other than its connection to the (former) Leavesden Mental Hospital nearby and that according to a Channel 5 documentary, Jack the Ripper 'may' be burred in the hospital's grave yard.... Over the years i have noticed, due to the amount of rubble and earth works, that there was at one time many more buildings along the lane - if anyone can shed some more light on its history i'd love to know more. 

Sadly, due to it being a public highway it suffers very badly from fly tipping and there seems to be a perpetual pile of rubbish by the tunnel under the M25.

Anyhow here's some pics from various locations along the lane, enjoy...

*East Lane Industrial Estate and Sewage Pumping Plant:*




































It looks as if this location was used for filming, notice the blue cloth and flats propped up against the wall - someone on here said they were filming a horror a few years back...















SQUELCH!



































*Over-grown foundations and Cat*










*Reservoir:*




















*Pig Houses:*















*Leavesden Hospital Cemetery: *










Pill Box within the cemetery


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice find

love the tree growing out of the chimney and the sign


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2011)

Loving the step ladder pics. Looks like an interesting explore.


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2011)

Some very interesting things along the way. Looks like a good place for a wander. Nice one, Hinsh.


----------

